# Will a plant grow back from a half inch stem???



## lilbudd (May 19, 2007)

ok guys my 2 week old plant was just stepped on by a deer it dies completely and all that remains is a half inch stem popping up from the ground. Will this grow back???


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 19, 2007)

lilbudd said:
			
		

> ok guys my 2 week old plant was just stepped on by a deer it dies completely and all that remains is a half inch stem popping up from the ground. Will this grow back???


 
It's very doubtful man. I would advise you to plant another and put some sort of protection around it.


----------



## lilbudd (May 19, 2007)

alright thanks stoney bud... this is a disappointment it was the bigger of my two plants


----------



## hydro420 (May 27, 2007)

it might but probably not i had my 2 week old plant a while ago get burnt all the way off expect a half inch stem cause my light fell on it and its been like 2 weeks and it gowing back normally i just set it outside and watered it and it grew back


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I got one That was damaged by a deer. And it grew back But does your still have at least 2 small leaves. if so I'd say yeah it will grow back just feed it like ya normally do. it's going to take awhile but it might, then again it might not.


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 13, 2007)

They just came and completely ate and uprooted one of my females and ate some of my the other one...both were about 3months old,they love the smell and the nuts.!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2007)

If it's got leaves it has achance, if not, forget it


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

probly wont grow back


----------

